# Il sesso dopo un tradimento



## tobin (2 Aprile 2012)

Ciao a tutti,
ho letto sul forum di molti che come me, dopo aver scoperto di essere stati traditi hanno deciso di non rompere la relazione ma di cercare di ricostruire. 
Per me sono passati quasi due anni, con mio marito non va male, lui è molto cambiato, adesso è presente e affettuoso, io oggi, posso dire di sentirmi serena, non ho dimenticato il tradimento ma il suo ricordo non mi fa più tanto male. Mi sono ricostruita una vita più autonoma ma stiamo anche facendo nuovi progetti insieme. 
Insomma tutto sembra andare per il verso giusto ma, nell'intimità, io non sono più la stessa. Non riesco più a lasciarmi andare, qualcosa mi frena e mi impedisce di godere appieno della nostra intimità.
Mi sembra di aver ritrovato piena fiducia in lui, di non provare più rabbia nei suoi confronti eppure... voi cosa ne pensate?


----------



## The Cheater (2 Aprile 2012)

tobin ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> ho letto sul forum di molti che come me, dopo aver scoperto di essere stati traditi hanno deciso di non rompere la relazione ma di cercare di ricostruire.
> Per me sono passati quasi due anni, con mio marito non va male, lui è molto cambiato, adesso è presente e affettuoso, io oggi, posso dire di sentirmi serena, non ho dimenticato il tradimento ma il suo ricordo non mi fa più tanto male. Mi sono ricostruita una vita più autonoma ma stiamo anche facendo nuovi progetti insieme.
> Insomma tutto sembra andare per il verso giusto ma, nell'intimità, io non sono più la stessa. Non riesco più a lasciarmi andare, qualcosa mi frena e mi impedisce di godere appieno della nostra intimità.
> Mi sembra di aver ritrovato piena fiducia in lui, di non provare più rabbia nei suoi confronti eppure... voi cosa ne pensate?


ognuno reagisce a modo suo

mia moglie ad esempio mi ha "violentato" per un mese dopo avermi scoperto :mrgreen:

ora abbiamo ripreso ritmi più normali...ma il sesso tra noi non è "quasi" mai stato un problema, e difficilmente mai lo sarà...

lasciati andare...è molto più difficile ritrovare la serenità che l'intimità di coppia...nel sesso basta lasciarsi andare e pensare solo di goderselo senza troppi pensieri...tra l'altro è anche bellissimo riprovare sensazioni dimenticate...

...è come farsi una trombata con una persona nuova, sapendo però che invece è tua moglie/marito


----------



## tobin (2 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ognuno reagisce a modo suo
> 
> *mia moglie ad esempio mi ha "violentato" per un mese dopo avermi scoperto* :mrgreen:
> 
> ...



Grazie Cheater, anch'io all'inizio ho reagito così. Ho puntato più sulla riconquista che sul cercare di colpevolizzare mio marito e quella senzazione di cui parli l'abbiamo provata anche noi. 
Adesso però non funziona più... io ci provo a lasciarmi andare, lo desidero ma poi è quasi come se il mio corpo si rifiutasse di fare quello che vorrei.


----------



## Minerva (2 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ognuno reagisce a modo suo
> 
> mia moglie ad esempio mi ha "violentato" per un mese dopo avermi scoperto :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


m a tu pensi che lei possa vederla in questo modo?
è un po' il contrario: rivorrebbe suo marito così come pensava due anni prima; fare l'amore con la stessa intimità violata dal tradimento.
tobin ,nulla è andato perso...si è solo trasformato


----------



## The Cheater (2 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> m a tu pensi che lei possa vederla in questo modo?
> è un po' il contrario: rivorrebbe suo marito così come pensava due anni prima; fare l'amore con la stessa intimità violata dal tradimento.
> tobin ,nulla è andato perso...si è solo trasformato


parli di mia moglie???

ti posso garantire che a lei va bene in qualsiasi modo basta che si trombi e bene


----------



## Minerva (2 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> *parli di mia moglie???
> *
> ti posso garantire che a lei va bene in qualsiasi modo basta che si trombi e bene


no


----------



## tesla (2 Aprile 2012)

forse hai più bisogno di dolcezza che di sesso, ovvero sesso con dolcezza, ovvero far l'amore.
io credo che nell'immaginario del tradito ci siano immagini di sesso "animalesco" e nel momento in cui ci si riconcilia col traditore, l'idea del sesso  faccia un po' ribrezzo visto che l'ha sperimentato con altre/i.
almeno, io mi immagino un gran sgrufolare.
la cosa speciale che rimane in una coppia che decide di stare assieme invece è proprio "far l'amore"


----------



## Ultimo (2 Aprile 2012)

tobin ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> ho letto sul forum di molti che come me, dopo aver scoperto di essere stati traditi hanno deciso di non rompere la relazione ma di cercare di ricostruire.
> Per me sono passati quasi due anni, con mio marito non va male, lui è molto cambiato, adesso è presente e affettuoso, io oggi, posso dire di sentirmi serena, non ho dimenticato il tradimento ma il suo ricordo non mi fa più tanto male. Mi sono ricostruita una vita più autonoma ma stiamo anche facendo nuovi progetti insieme.
> Insomma tutto sembra andare per il verso giusto ma, nell'intimità, io non sono più la stessa. Non riesco più a lasciarmi andare, qualcosa mi frena e mi impedisce di godere appieno della nostra intimità.
> Mi sembra di aver ritrovato piena fiducia in lui, di non provare più rabbia nei suoi confronti eppure... voi cosa ne pensate?


Se è vero quello che hai scritto, ed io ci credo, dovresti sapere tu cosa fare, e soprattutto cosa vuoi o vorresti. 

Sei sicura che questa tua nuova autonomia non sia falsa e tu stai mentendo a te stessa?
Non è che magari qualcosa non va e come al solito non si parla con il partner ?


----------



## The Cheater (2 Aprile 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> forse hai più bisogno di dolcezza che di sesso, ovvero sesso con dolcezza, ovvero far l'amore.
> io credo che nell'immaginario del tradito ci siano immagini di sesso "animalesco" e nel momento in cui ci si riconcilia col traditore, l'idea del sesso  faccia un po' ribrezzo visto che l'ha sperimentato con altre/i.
> almeno, io mi immagino un gran sgrufolare.
> la cosa speciale che rimane in una coppia che decide di stare assieme invece è proprio "far l'amore"


_"Per me sono passati quasi due anni, con mio marito non va male, lui è  molto cambiato, adesso è presente e affettuoso, io oggi, posso dire di  sentirmi serena"_

parole sue...

in più dice che il tradimento "non pesa più molto"...strada in discesa mi sembra...il buon sesso ritengo sia una naturale conseguenza se c'è la giusta attrazione...poi i modi non sta a me definirli...a chi piace violento, a chi amoroso...

...a me il secondo non piace...nemmeno la prima notte di nozze


----------



## Minerva (2 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> _"Per me sono passati quasi due anni, con mio marito non va male, lui è  molto cambiato, adesso è presente e affettuoso, io oggi, posso dire di  sentirmi serena"_
> 
> parole sue...
> 
> ...


 e come sarebbe "amoroso"?


----------



## The Cheater (2 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e come sarebbe "amoroso"?


più dolce, più a modo...diciamo "controllato" 

hai presente un porno??? pensa all'esatto opposto


----------



## Minerva (2 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> più dolce, più a modo...diciamo "controllato"
> 
> *hai presente un porno??? pensa all'esatto opposto*


e meno male.insomma fare l'amore...non vergognarti a scriverlo


----------



## The Cheater (2 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e meno male.insomma fare l'amore...non vergognarti a scriverlo


non mi piace la definizione "fare l'amore"

non per qualcosa...ma perchè si da per scontato che farlo in maniera diversa non contempli amore, e non è così...

per me è sesso, trombare, scopare, come vuoi chiamarlo lo chiami...ognuno lo fa a modo suo...

poi c'è chi lo fa con la persona CHE AMA e chi anche o con altri...

...io lo faccio con la donna che amo, ma sempre sesso violento e animalesco rimane...


----------



## Minerva (2 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> non mi piace la definizione "fare l'amore"
> 
> non per qualcosa..*.ma perchè si da per scontato che farlo in maniera diversa non contempli amore, e non è così...
> 
> ...


*ma chi l'ha detto?*
ma sempre?
che noia, magari ogni tanto trasgredisci che a lei potrebbe pure piacere


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Aprile 2012)

cheat, con amoroso, vuole dire romanticoso e coccoloso  :mrgreen:


----------



## The Cheater (2 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> *ma chi l'ha detto?*
> ma sempre?
> che noia, magari ogni tanto trasgredisci che a lei potrebbe pure piacere


ma che ti credi?
mica faccio robe tipo bondage, fetish o altre etremizzazioni 

semplicemente io, e nemmeno lei, siamo tipi da "amore, ti piace così? amore è bellissimo...amore qua amore la..."

a noi piacciono le porcate...e all'americana piacevano ancora di più...in inglese devo dire era strepitoso :mexican:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Aprile 2012)

tobin ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> ho letto sul forum di molti che come me, dopo aver scoperto di essere stati traditi hanno deciso di non rompere la relazione ma di cercare di ricostruire.
> Per me sono passati quasi due anni, con mio marito non va male, lui è molto cambiato, adesso è presente e affettuoso, io oggi, posso dire di sentirmi serena, non ho dimenticato il tradimento ma il suo ricordo non mi fa più tanto male. Mi sono ricostruita una vita più autonoma ma stiamo anche facendo nuovi progetti insieme.
> *Insomma tutto sembra andare per il verso giusto ma, nell'intimità, io non sono più la stessa*. Non riesco più a lasciarmi andare, qualcosa mi frena e mi impedisce di godere appieno della nostra intimità.
> Mi sembra di aver ritrovato piena fiducia in lui, di non provare più rabbia nei suoi confronti eppure... voi cosa ne pensate?


ti dico cosa ne penso
tu non provi rabbia verso di lui, non più

però un pensierosi è insinuato in te
vuoi provare con un altro uomo, altri uomini, provare nuove esperienze


----------



## dererumnatura (2 Aprile 2012)

tobin ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> ho letto sul forum di molti che come me, dopo aver scoperto di essere stati traditi hanno deciso di non rompere la relazione ma di cercare di ricostruire.
> Per me sono passati quasi due anni, con mio marito non va male, lui è molto cambiato, adesso è presente e affettuoso, io oggi, posso dire di sentirmi serena, non ho dimenticato il tradimento ma il suo ricordo non mi fa più tanto male. Mi sono ricostruita una vita più autonoma ma stiamo anche facendo nuovi progetti insieme.
> Insomma tutto sembra andare per il verso giusto ma, nell'intimità, io non sono più la stessa. Non riesco più a lasciarmi andare, qualcosa mi frena e mi impedisce di godere appieno della nostra intimità.
> Mi sembra di aver ritrovato piena fiducia in lui, di non provare più rabbia nei suoi confronti eppure... voi cosa ne pensate?


buon per voi!:up:


----------



## Eliade (2 Aprile 2012)

tobin ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> ho letto sul forum di molti che come me, dopo aver scoperto di essere stati traditi hanno deciso di non rompere la relazione ma di cercare di ricostruire.
> Per me sono passati quasi due anni, con mio marito non va male, lui è molto cambiato, adesso è presente e affettuoso, io oggi, posso dire di sentirmi serena, non ho dimenticato il tradimento ma il suo ricordo non mi fa più tanto male. Mi sono ricostruita una vita più autonoma ma stiamo anche facendo nuovi progetti insieme.
> Insomma tutto sembra andare per il verso giusto ma, nell'intimità, io non sono più la stessa. Non riesco più a lasciarmi andare, qualcosa mi frena e mi impedisce di godere appieno della nostra intimità.
> Mi sembra di aver ritrovato piena fiducia in lui, di non provare più rabbia nei suoi confronti eppure... voi cosa ne pensate?


Sei sicura che ti abbia riconquistata come donna e non solo come moglie/mamma?


----------



## tobin (2 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> m a tu pensi che lei possa vederla in questo modo?
> è un po' il contrario: rivorrebbe suo marito così come pensava due anni prima; *fare l'amore con la stessa intimità violata dal tradimento.
> *tobin ,nulla è andato perso...si è solo trasformato


Minerva, credo tu abbia ragione. Probabilmente quello che è venuto meno con il tradimento è quella che credevo essere l'unicità della nostra coppia, sopratutto nella sua parte più intima. Ricostuire il rsto non è stato impossibile, accettare che questa unicità si sia trasformata evidentemente è molto più difficile.


----------



## tobin (2 Aprile 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> forse hai più bisogno di dolcezza che di sesso, ovvero sesso con dolcezza, ovvero far l'amore.
> io credo che nell'immaginario del tradito ci siano immagini di sesso "animalesco" e nel momento in cui ci si riconcilia col traditore, l'idea del sesso faccia un po' ribrezzo visto che l'ha sperimentato con altre/i.
> almeno, io mi immagino un gran sgrufolare.
> *la cosa speciale che rimane in una coppia che decide di stare assieme invece è proprio "far l'amore*"


Questo è quello che sostiene mio marito, cioè che con l'altra faceva sesso e con me adesso ha scoperto cosa significa fare l'amore. Non mi fa mancare la dolcezza e non pretende altro anche se capisco benissimo che lo desidera. Dei due sono io quella che soffre di più per questa situazione sono io. Mi manca la nostra intimità.


----------



## tobin (2 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ti dico cosa ne penso
> tu non provi rabbia verso di lui, non più
> 
> però un pensierosi è insinuato in te
> vuoi provare con un altro uomo, altri uomini, provare nuove esperienze


No, non credo. Non mi interassano nuove esperienze.


----------



## tobin (2 Aprile 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sei sicura che ti abbia riconquistata come donna e non solo come moglie/mamma?


Questo è un altro spunto su cui dovrei riflettere... sai che forse è più vero il contrario. Cioè è lui che mi ha riconquistata più come marito/padre che non come uomo


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Aprile 2012)

tobin ha detto:


> Questo è un altro spunto su cui dovrei riflettere... sai che forse è più vero il contrario. Cioè è lui che mi ha riconquistata più come marito/padre che non come uomo


Forse perchè, adesso che hai un'immagine diversa di te, di voi due e anche di lui, devi capire se questo nuovo lui ti piace o no....


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ti dico cosa ne penso
> tu non provi rabbia verso di lui, non più
> 
> però un pensierosi è insinuato in te
> vuoi provare con un altro uomo, altri uomini, provare nuove esperienze



Sai che l'avevo pensato anche io?
Ma mi sembrava assurdo e non l'ho scritto.

Epperò...


----------



## Annuccia (3 Aprile 2012)

tobin ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> ho letto sul forum di molti che come me, dopo aver scoperto di essere stati traditi hanno deciso di non rompere la relazione ma di cercare di ricostruire.
> Per me sono passati quasi due anni, con mio marito non va male, lui è molto cambiato, adesso è presente e affettuoso, io oggi, posso dire di sentirmi serena, non ho dimenticato il tradimento ma il suo ricordo non mi fa più tanto male. Mi sono ricostruita una vita più autonoma ma stiamo anche facendo nuovi progetti insieme.
> Insomma tutto sembra andare per il verso giusto ma, nell'intimità, io non sono più la stessa. Non riesco più a lasciarmi andare, qualcosa mi frena e mi impedisce di godere appieno della nostra intimità.
> Mi sembra di aver ritrovato piena fiducia in lui, di non provare più rabbia nei suoi confronti eppure... voi cosa ne pensate?


ti capisco...anche io non riesco a lasciarmi andare...(anche se la mia ferita è piu recente)...
mi sforzo...ma finisco con il fingere...(lo so è tremendo...)
non lo respingo ma al tempo stesso non lo cerco....perchè forse certe cose non si cancellano mai....


----------



## bubu (3 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ti capisco...anche io non riesco a lasciarmi andare...(anche se la mia ferita è piu recente)...
> mi sforzo...ma finisco con il fingere...(lo so è tremendo...)
> non lo respingo ma al tempo stesso non lo cerco....perchè forse certe cose non si cancellano mai....


scusa annuccia, credo che non dovresti fingere...parlagli..è giusto che sappia che hai questo blocco ed è lui che deve aiutarti a lasciarti andare.


----------



## tobin (3 Aprile 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> scusa annuccia, credo che non dovresti fingere...parlagli..è giusto che sappia che hai questo blocco ed è lui che deve aiutarti a lasciarti andare.


Io ne ho parlato con mio marito, era giusto secondo me che lo sapesse e non volevo fingere ma non è servito, qualunque cosa lui dica o faccia, in questo caso non serve.


----------



## Diletta (3 Aprile 2012)

tobin ha detto:


> Questo è quello che sostiene mio marito, cioè che con l'altra faceva sesso e con me adesso ha scoperto cosa significa fare l'amore. Non mi fa mancare la dolcezza e non pretende altro anche se capisco benissimo che lo desidera. *Dei due sono io quella che soffre di più per questa situazione sono io. Mi manca la nostra intimità.*




Ma guarda che non avevo dubbi al riguardo.
A loro cosa vuoi che interessi? Non ci soffrono per niente!
Sai come la pensano loro? "Ma io sono qui nel letto con lei, cosa c'è che non va"?

E guarda che non lo fanno apposta: non ci arrivano proprio....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sai che l'avevo pensato anche io?
> Ma mi sembrava assurdo e non l'ho scritto.
> 
> Epperò...




epperò da quel che ha risposto in seguito si capisce che la maggior parte delle persone 
preferisce accantonare (almeno momentaneamente) le verità scomode....

:up:


----------



## tobin (3 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> epperò da quel che ha risposto in seguito si capisce che la maggior parte delle persone
> preferisce accantonare (almeno momentaneamente) le verità scomode....
> 
> :up:


 cioè cosa intendi?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Aprile 2012)

tobin ha detto:


> Questo è un altro spunto su cui dovrei riflettere... sai che forse è più vero il contrario. Cioè è lui che *mi ha riconquistata più come marito/padre che non come uomo*





tobin ha detto:


> cioè cosa intendi?




che questa frase dice molto di più di quello che sembra


----------



## tobin (3 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> che questa frase dice molto di più di quello che sembra


Già, in effetti hai ragione, non riesco ancora ad accettare mio marito come amante. Però non ne desidero altri...


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Aprile 2012)

tobin ha detto:


> Già, in effetti hai ragione, non riesco ancora ad accettare mio *marito *come* amante*. Però non ne desidero altri...


perchè parti da una contraddizione: prova a considerare l'uomo come amante, metti da parte il fatto che sia tuo marito. Se devi ricominciare da 0... mica potete partire da sposati.


----------

